# Road kill



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

Some people think this is gross but it's a hell of a lot more fresh than anything u can buy in the store everyday animals are left to rot but if u can get to them in time or in the winter when they stay preserved they have good hides and meat


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a system set up here where the Troopers notify certain people when moose and such are hit by cars, trucks, or trains. Some of it goes to the soup kitchens.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here it is illegal as they take them to a compost pile somewhere. I hate to tell them but I am not hitting a deer at 60 mph just to get some meat on purpose.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's impossible for roadkill to be a lot fresher than what you buy in the store. The meat in the store is fresh. The quality of road kill meat is uncertain at best. It's also difficult to get the meat while it's still fresh. Roadkill animals big enough to bother with aren't found very often. The larger the animal the more slowly the body cools and the bigger the risk for rotting meat. Can you imagine how slowly a dead moose cools when it's covered in fur, it weighs 1000 pounds, and it's 20º outside?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Just like anything else you can not lump everything together and say all good or all bad. I would not hesitate to eat roadkill if it was still warm when I found it. 
Be suspicious of one like the picture.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

BillS said:


> It's impossible for roadkill to be a lot fresher than what you buy in the store. The meat in the store is fresh. The quality of road kill meat is uncertain at best. It's also difficult to get the meat while it's still fresh. Roadkill animals big enough to bother with aren't found very often. The larger the animal the more slowly the body cools and the bigger the risk for rotting meat. Can you imagine how slowly a dead moose cools when it's covered in fur, it weighs 1000 pounds, and it's 20º outside?


If you hit a moose it probably means a tow truck for your car and an ambulance for you. The carcass needs to be moved and the road opened as soon as possible. The system is in place. The meat is fresh.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

If I would happen to see the accident happen, I would have no problem eating it. Actually, depending on when I had my last meal that opinion could/would probably change very quickly. Hunger is the best seasoning.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

BillS said:


> It's impossible for roadkill to be a lot fresher than what you buy in the store. The meat in the store is fresh. The quality of road kill meat is uncertain at best. It's also difficult to get the meat while it's still fresh. Roadkill animals big enough to bother with aren't found very often. The larger the animal the more slowly the body cools and the bigger the risk for rotting meat. Can you imagine how slowly a dead moose cools when it's covered in fur, it weighs 1000 pounds, and it's 20º outside?


Meat in the store is NOT fresh it is thawed. Meat hangs for weeks before packaging and you worry about 24 hours or less? If it was not there yesterday but is there today I am good with it. Besides, you can eat rotting meat if you cook it thoroughly so that it kills everything. We always thaw our turkey in the sink and not the fridge and no one has died or gotten sick because we cook it first.

Hell we picked up a rattler we ran over once and ate the good parts. That was big enough to bother with. I see deer all the time along with ****, possum and other mammals.

You would also be surprised how quickly a moose cools at 20 degrees when there is no internal heat being generated.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Meat in the store is NOT fresh it is thawed. Meat hangs for weeks before packaging and you worry about 24 hours or less?


You are correct. Meat is allowed to hang so that the decay process tenderizes the meat. That is what "aged beef" means when you get it from the grocery store. That is the reason that you have to age your beef when you kill your own cow.

People are so far removed from farming that they don't understand food any more.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Taking into consideration that you have no idea of he health of the animal road killed, it would not be my first option for a meal. 

Have you ever seen a deer that was hit by a vehicle going 60mph? Its a bag of broken bones and ready made sausage, stomach, bladder and intestinal contents spread throughout the carcass and pulverized and bruised meat on top of that. No thank you!

Smaller animals, if you like furry pancakes, go for it!

You guys living where the vehicles would take worse damage than the animals, maybe a different story.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Taking into consideration that you have no idea of he health of the animal road killed, it would not be my first option for a meal.
> 
> Have you ever seen a deer that was hit by a vehicle going 60mph? Its a bag of broken bones and ready made sausage, stomach, bladder and intestinal contents spread throughout the carcass and pulverized and bruised meat on top of that. No thank you!
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen it many times and at least with deer it has been the front quarters that were ruined, sometimes the chest and hind quarters. Just because the intestines are ruptured does not make the quarters, back strap or neck bad. Plus the hide usually does not have any holes in it.

You also have no idea about the health of the animal when you hunt it so what is the difference? Smaller animals are not always pancakes, at least with the first car.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

kejmack said:


> You are correct. Meat is allowed to hang so that the decay process tenderizes the meat. That is what "aged beef" means when you get it from the grocery store. That is the reason that you have to age your beef when you kill your own cow.
> 
> People are so far removed from farming that they don't understand food any more.


^
This. My daddy is a butcher, and I don't buy fresh meat from anywhere else. Also, depending on the store you get it at it may have been frozen before it gets there or injected with a "solution" to keep it looking red longer on the shelf.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cnsper said:


> Yes I have seen it many times and at least with deer it has been the front quarters that were ruined, sometimes the chest and hind quarters. Just because the intestines are ruptured does not make the quarters, back strap or neck bad. Plus the hide usually does not have any holes in it.
> 
> You also have no idea about the health of the animal when you hunt it so what is the difference? Smaller animals are not always pancakes, at least with the first car.


If you're OK with road kill, go for it.

If I were hungry enough I may also, but not on a normal day.


----------



## garrettd (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree that if u see road kill that is too mangled to screw with should not be eaten and it doesn't have too be a moose if u wanna practice tanning hides a dead **** will do and once a deer gets hit it is not automatically rotten have u ever seen Alaska the last frontier I saw in one episode they ate road kill and venison is good along with rabbits and squirrels it is a good way to get fresh meat for your dinner


----------

